# Multiple problème pour le homepod mini



## ptidav22 (27 Novembre 2020)

J’ai achète 3 homepod mini. 


la pair stéréo ne fonctionne pas.
les réglages du son sont juste explosifs. Entre le contrôle de la musique à travers l’apps « musique » mais vous avez aussi un lecteur dans home puis homepod. Impossible de savoir dans quel lecteur régler contrôler tout ca.
le réveil ne fonctionne pas en mode stéréo alors que les deux homepods devraient s’allumer puisqu’ils ont un réglage unique en commun.
Pas de prise en charge du home cinéma. (C’est un scandale)
Impossible de changer les réglages sonores du son. Les graves sont immondes.
La selection de la sortir son en pair stereo prend 1 minute à se faire.
Siri ne fonctionne qu’une fois sur deux.
même en pair stéréo, le son sort en mono


Bref, beaucoup de problèmes et de brigade. Cela devient agaçant.


----------



## RubenF (27 Novembre 2020)

Tu aurais mieux fait d'acheter un seul gros homepod. Quand on voit ce que tu veux en faire. Le HomePod Mini est un assistant virtuel, qui fait option musique.


----------



## iBaby (27 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour. Je te conseille d’appeler l’assistance Apple pour te guider dans ton installation.


----------



## ptidav22 (28 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Bonjour. Je te conseille d’appeler l’assistance Apple pour te guider dans ton installation.



Merci pour votre retour. 
L’option stéréo est incluse dans le homepod mini. D’ou c’est indiqué que ce n’est pas possible ? 

L’option est possible mais ne semble pas fonctionner. Peut etre une future MAJ


----------



## iBaby (28 Novembre 2020)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Merci pour votre retour.
> L’option stéréo est incluse dans le homepod mini. D’ou c’est indiqué que ce n’est pas possible ?
> 
> L’option est possible mais ne semble pas fonctionner. Peut etre une future MAJ



Oui c’est possible, ton attente est parfaitement légitime. C’est pourquoi je te conseille de faire valoir ton droit à une assistance auprès d’Apple. Téléphone-leur, ils sont à ton service. Si tu ne trouves pas le numéro on te le donnera ici.



ptidav22 a dit:


> [*]la pair stéréo ne fonctionne pas.
> [*]les réglages du son sont juste explosifs. Entre le contrôle de la musique à travers l’apps « musique » mais vous avez aussi un lecteur dans home puis homepod. Impossible de savoir dans quel lecteur régler contrôler tout ca.



Pour appairer les deux HomePod mini c’est dans l’app Maison que ça se passe.


----------



## ptidav22 (28 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Oui c’est possible, ton attente est parfaitement légitime. C’est pourquoi je te conseille de faire valoir ton droit à une assistance auprès d’Apple. Téléphone-leur, ils sont à ton service. Si tu ne trouves pas le numéro on te le donnera ici.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour appairer les deux HomePod mini c’est dans l’app Maison que ça se passe.



Oui je sais où appairer. Je suis apple addict donc pas de souci sur savoir utiliser un produit apple. Pour ce cas précis. C’est un bug sûrement logiciel ou les déconnexions intempestives qui doivent empêcher la connexion des deux.


----------



## iBaby (28 Novembre 2020)

C’est peut-être du côté de ta box internet qu’il y a un problème.


----------



## ptidav22 (28 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> C’est peut-être du côté de ta box internet qu’il y a un problème.


Non je ne pense pas. 
Il faudrait faire un sondage du les problèmes des homepods mini


----------



## Jonathan16 (28 Novembre 2020)

ptidav22 a dit:


> J’ai achète 3 homepod mini.
> 
> 
> la pair stéréo ne fonctionne pas.
> ...



Pour le réveil, avec deux HomePod classique couplé, le réveil ne sonne que sur un seul des deux (et ce depuis leur sortie), logique c’est celui qui a la main qui sonne. 

Concernant le lecteur pour le réglage du son, pour les HomePod classique, que ce soit via Maison ou Musique c’est le même réglage, simplement situé à deux endroits. 

Pour ce qui est du home cinéma ce n’est réservé qu’au HomePod classique en couple avec une Apple TV 4K.


----------



## ptidav22 (28 Novembre 2020)

Jonathan16 a dit:


> Pour le réveil, avec deux HomePod classique couplé, le réveil ne sonne que sur un seul des deux (et ce depuis leur sortie), logique c’est celui qui a la main qui sonne.
> 
> Concernant le lecteur pour le réglage du son, pour les HomePod classique, que ce soit via Maison ou Musique c’est le même réglage, simplement situé à deux endroits.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du home cinéma ce n’est réservé qu’au HomePod classique en couple avec une Apple TV 4K.



Merci pour la réponse mais je vous fais une video et clairement il y a un problème. 
Il y a effectivement deux endroits pour lancer la musique. En appuyant sur le bouton dans home. Sauf que ca lance une musique dans quel lecteur? C’est incompréhensible. Apple a fait bcp mieux. 
Je pense que les problèmes vont etre remonté en nombre. Les gens n’ont pas forcément investi dans le homepod classique à 400€. 
Plus il y a de monde, plus les souci remonte. 
Il y a clairement des connexions aussi. 

Le airplay n’est pas fonctionnel. 
Pour le reveil, c’est un choix et on doit nous laisser le choix de l’avoir en stéréo ou en mono. Hors pour mon cas c’est le stereo qui prédomine.


----------



## ptidav22 (28 Novembre 2020)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse mais je vous fais une video et clairement il y a un problème.
> Il y a effectivement deux endroits pour lancer la musique. En appuyant sur le bouton dans home. Sauf que ca lance une musique dans quel lecteur? C’est incompréhensible. Apple a fait bcp mieux.
> Je pense que les problèmes vont etre remonté en nombre. Les gens n’ont pas forcément investi dans le homepod classique à 400€.
> Plus il y a de monde, plus les souci remonte.
> ...



Les deux lecteurs ne communique pas du tout et ne son pas synchro. 
Avez vous deux homepod mini ?


----------



## iBaby (28 Novembre 2020)

Le lecteur dans Maison n’est là que parce que c’est un peu logique qu’il y’en ait un là, vois-le comme un raccourci. Mais ça se passe clairement ailleurs : dans le centre de contrôle ou dans l’app de ton choix ... Apple Music, Spotify, etc. 

J’ai deux HomePod, qu’ils soient mini ou pas c’est pareil, les mini fonctionnent comme les gros.

Tu t’obstines à ne pas vouloir une aide d’Apple qui t’est donnée pour trois mois. C’est pourtant simple à configurer mais si tes mini ont un problème, c’est parfaitement possible, mais remonte vers Apple. C’est tout ce que je peux te dire. Je veux bien regarder ta vidéo.

Est-ce que dans les réglages d’un HomePod tu vois ceci : création d’une paire HomePod stéréo ?


----------



## ptidav22 (28 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Le lecteur dans Maison n’est là que parce que c’est un peu logique qu’il y’en ait un là, vois-le comme un raccourci. Mais ça se passe clairement ailleurs : dans le centre de contrôle ou dans l’app de ton choix ... Apple Music, Spotify, etc.
> 
> J’ai deux HomePod, qu’ils soient mini ou pas c’est pareil, les mini fonctionnent comme les gros.
> 
> ...



Je lache l’affaire


----------



## iBaby (28 Novembre 2020)

Si vous ne parvenez pas à configurer HomePod mini ou HomePod
					

Découvrez la marche à suivre si vous ne parvenez pas à configurer HomePod mini ou HomePod, ou si un message d’erreur s’affiche pendant la configuration.



					support.apple.com


----------



## ptidav22 (29 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Si vous ne parvenez pas à configurer HomePod mini ou HomePod
> 
> 
> Découvrez la marche à suivre si vous ne parvenez pas à configurer HomePod mini ou HomePod, ou si un message d’erreur s’affiche pendant la configuration.
> ...



J’ai tout essayé. À priori d’après Reddit ou le forum apple, les homepod mini ont des problèmes avec les routeurs modem.






						HomePod Mini Internet Connectivity Issues - Apple Community
					






					discussions.apple.com
				




Apple care préconiserait de changer de routeur. C’est un scandale ! Apple nous obligerait à changer notre routeur eero. Si c’est ça, je demande un remboursement. Apple commence vraiment à me les briser avec leur obsolescences programmée. 
J’espère qu’une mise à jour va résoudre le problème rapidement. 

Donc pour le moment il n’y a rien à faire à part attendre sinon demander un remboursement.


----------



## Tom G (29 Novembre 2020)

J’ai pour ma part également le souci avec deux HomePod mini. Ils ne lancent pas la musique en stéréo ou alors pas tout le temps. Quand je vais dans home ça fait partir le second en stéréo puis au bout de quelques minutes il s’arrête tout seul. Mes connexions wifi sont bonnes, j’ai tout réinitialisé et ce n’est pas mieux. Apple assistance m’a dit ce matin que c’est visiblement un problème qui remonte de plus en plus Et qu’il faut attendre une mise à jour.


----------



## istef (21 Mars 2021)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse mais je vous fais une video et clairement il y a un problème.
> Il y a effectivement deux endroits pour lancer la musique. En appuyant sur le bouton dans home. Sauf que ca lance une musique dans quel lecteur? C’est incompréhensible. Apple a fait bcp mieux.
> Je pense que les problèmes vont etre remonté en nombre. Les gens n’ont pas forcément investi dans le homepod classique à 400€.
> Plus il y a de monde, plus les souci remonte.
> ...



Hello
Je constate que je ne suis pas le seul à galérer ; une première avec un produit Apple. La stéréo n'est clairement pas au point et idem pour le lecteur ; parfois, on ne sait pas d'où vient la musique. Suite échange avec Apple, j'ai reçu 2 nouveau HomePod mini et rebelote, les mêmes problèmes ; un gros pb logiciel à résoudre. Bref, pas satisfait du tout


----------

